# just lost another...



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my first in a while. this time, it was my beloved gold DT female from Chard56, Heavy. usually so active and healthy, she recently stopped eating and grew lethargic. i thought it was just her being picky about food(i ran out of pellets, and had to switch to tropical flakes. everyone else nommed them up, but she refused). i kept offering, and found some pellets and offered them, but she refused still.

day before yesterday, i scooped her into a .5 gallon 'tank' to keep by my side, since it'd been over 2 weeks since her last meal, but found her dead on the bottom yesterday when i woke up.

she leaves behind an empty spot, but i'm hesitant to replace her(horrible sounding word...). i'm gonna see if my Plakat will settle in her tank, but Lulu's picky. i've tried her in a tank that size before, but she stressed and hid for a week before i put her back in her tank. 

depending on Lulu, i may buy a new betta, may not. i haven't decided yet. probably not, though...

RIP, Heavy. i miss you alot, and Medic misses you, as well.


----------



## joyfish (Mar 6, 2012)

I am sorry about your gold female. I lost my old dog in October and the den was so empty without him. My eyes would focus where he would always lie during the day.

I finally bought some plants so that I could focus on some spot rather than his place. Next I decided it was time to buy another betta fish. I have to admit that the fish are much easier to take care of. I just don't like losing any kind of pet. Good that you have others.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that happened when i lost my white betta, Weiss. i'd grown so used to waking up and checking on him, that things seemed strange with his tank not set up. so, i set it back up.

i put my Plakat in her tank, after sterilizing it real well with scalding water and AQ salt.

bad news is, my delta female, Medic, has dropsy now. :<


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Heavy.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am so sorry for heavy, and sorry to hear that medic has dropsy.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry about Heavy  I lost my oldest and fav. boy Bowie about a month ago. I can't look at an empty tank so immediately went out for another fishy purchase.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

RIP): Sorry for your loss!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Heavy  I know you were very proud of her. She was beautiful.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

posted in wrong place.


----------

